
Love Is All You Need: Insights from the Grant Study - dankohn1
http://www.artofmanliness.com/2014/09/02/love-is-all-you-need-insights-from-the-longest-longitudinal-study-on-men-ever-conducted/
======
lutusp
A classic psychology study -- it discovers traits that successful, mentally
healthy people have in common, but without being able to explain _why_ those
traits might be important, or uncover any cause-effect relationships that
might exist.

Not having an explanation, only a description, means that the detected traits
are mere correlations, neither causes nor effects. Like most such studies, the
conclusion is that people are happy because they're in relationships -- or is
it that people are in relationships because they're happy? Or is it that an
unexamined variable, such as one or more genetic traits, produces a person who
is both happy and in a relationship?

Psychology can't tell us. But it can certainly pretend to.

This is why work that relies only on description isn't science. _Science
requires testable, falsifiable explanations_.

Further reading:
[http://arachnoid.com/science_of_mind](http://arachnoid.com/science_of_mind)

